# Cost per mile/minute in your area?



## martnov (Oct 3, 2016)

How much does Uber pay per mile and minute in your area? Is it as low as it is in Puerto Rico?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

martnov said:


> How much does Uber pay per mile and minute in your area? Is it as low as it is in Puerto Rico?


With your rates I would never drive faster then 5mph.


----------



## martnov (Oct 3, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> With your rates I would never drive faster then 5mph.


Hey that is as fast as I could go. Lol


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Orlando is 65c per mile 11c per minute... (the cost per mile at 60 MPH is 76c VS 95c per mile, 20 MPH is $98c VS 1.68 a mile.

S0... yeah Orlando is lower... WTF travis WTF...

So that puts Puerto Rico at being 21.1-41.7%+ cheaper than Orlando... (assuming a MPH speed of being 20-60 MPH)


----------



## kingearwig (Oct 19, 2016)

Chicago is 1.7 base .9 per mile and .2 per minute.


----------



## kingearwig (Oct 19, 2016)

http://uberestimator.com/country/united-states


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

Base fare: $1.15
Cost per min:: $0.15
Cost per mile: $1
Service fee: $2.2
Cancellation fee: $5


----------



## martnov (Oct 3, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Orlando is 65c per mile 11c per minute... (the cost per mile at 60 MPH is 76c VS 95c per mile, 20 MPH is $98c VS 1.68 a mile.
> 
> S0... yeah Orlando is lower... WTF travis WTF...
> 
> So that puts Puerto Rico at being 21.1-41.7%+ cheaper than Orlando... (assuming a MPH speed of being 20-60 MPH)


Wow I didnt imagine that someone was lower than Puerto Rico. Thats crazy


----------



## martnov (Oct 3, 2016)

Bwood said:


> Base fare: $1.15
> Cost per min:: $0.15
> Cost per mile: $1
> Service fee: $2.2
> Cancellation fee: $5


It is not bad if you can get long rides


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

martnov said:


> How much does Uber pay per mile and minute in your area? Is it as low as it is in Puerto Rico?


What people don't realize is that 45 cents a minute is _huge
_
Let's look at a ride I had just yesterday: 14 minute, 1.59 miles.

At San Francisco price of $2 base fare, 0.22 per minute, 1.15 per mile: $6.09

At your prices of 0.50 base fare, 0.45 per minute, 0.50 per mile: $7.20

I would trade prices with you, in a heartbeat.

BTW: Here is some data about the average speed in many cities: 
http://infinitemonkeycorps.net/projects/cityspeed/

It says 3.5 minutes per mile in SF, but my experience is never less than 4 minutes per mile and very often as high as 10 minutes per mile.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

martnov said:


> Wow I didnt imagine that someone was lower than Puerto Rico. Thats crazy


We WISH we had Peurto Rico rates. That's all i'm going to say.

And people honestly wonder why i'm driving a taxi and not uber... really...


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I like mine $3 drop....$2 per mile....$.36 a min if driving less than 20 mph.......StL my taxi rates


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

San Diego is awful, IMO. .70 per mile, and I believe .9 per minute. Pathetic, compared to other rates. Who do I complain to?

Oh yes, that's right. Nobody.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Seattle is 1.35 mile, .25 a minute, 1.35 base


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Charlotte is $.75 a mile $.15 a minute and that's before ubers 25% take


----------



## martnov (Oct 3, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> Charlotte is $.75 a mile $.15 a minute and that's before ubers 25% take


How much is the base rate?


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

$1.10


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Why does Seattle have the good rates. Jeesh.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

martnov said:


> How much does Uber pay per mile and minute in your area? Is it as low as it is in Puerto Rico?


Detroit is lower, from what I have heard.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Denver 
UberX
Base Fare .75
Per Minute .13
Per Mile $1.00
Service Fee $1.95
Minimum $6.95 (We make $3.75 to $4 on a minimum fare)
Lyft is the same except $1.01 per mile and .12 cents a minute

That .45 a minute in Puerto Rico is pretty nice


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> Why does Seattle have the good rates. Jeesh.


because its not cheap to live here. No one would drive here for 75 cents. a two bed room in the city of seattle is around 2k


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> because its not cheap to live here. No one would drive here for 75 cents. a two bed room in the city of seattle is around 2k


The rent may be high, but isn't the weed really cheap?


----------



## CuriousDriver102 (Nov 19, 2016)

Just launched in Springfield, MO
$2 Base Fare, $1.30/Mile, $0.25/Minute, $1.55 Booking fee, $6.05 Min. Fare


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

That's crazy good for Uberx. Wtf. We need that in Charlotte NC.


----------



## frostbitee (Oct 25, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Detroit is lower, from what I have heard.


DETROIT
UberX
$0.50 Base Fare+ $0.15 Per Minute+ $0.70 Per Mile

This is from my recent "Way Bill"


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

CuriousDriver102 said:


> Just launched in Springfield, MO
> $2 Base Fare, $1.30/Mile, $0.25/Minute, $1.55 Booking fee, $6.05 Min. Fare


Don't get too happy over it. Once the market is flooded with drivers, those amounts will lower.


----------



## SunnySonya (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm in Canada, so were paid by kilometres....but if my math is correct (.90/km) then we get $1.50/mile and .15 min.
$2.50 base fare.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

frostbitee said:


> DETROIT
> UberX
> $0.50 Base Fare+ $0.15 Per Minute+ $0.70 Per Mile
> 
> This is from my recent "Way Bill"


And Uber takes 25 percent of that. There's like nothing left at the end.


----------



## Cb814 (Sep 19, 2016)

1.75 per mile, .25 per minute 
State college, PA


----------



## BluesBros (Aug 25, 2017)

Baltimore is .75 base/.908 per mile and only .082 per minute. 
With the traffic downtown, a 2-3 mile trip can take 15-20 minutes.


----------



## KUBriguy (Aug 26, 2017)

Kansas City is 68c/mi 11c/min 82c base.


----------



## AmsterdamDriver (May 21, 2017)

Amsterdam, The Netherlands, €1,10/km and €0,25c/minute, base €1,- and minimum €5,-


----------

